# I got a new camera!



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

well new to me anyhow, it was used but its my 1st DSLR, I LOVE IT. I figured you all might want to see my boy enjoying his PMR gorge meal (well he didn't really gorge, he was a punk and only ate about 3 pounds, I have now fed 2 times and I still have a good 10-15 pounds left but anyhow here ya go)








[/url] run to eat by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Gorge meal by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Gorge meal by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Goren by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]

hope you all enjoyed, oh and that is a pig head lol


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome pics, and awesome meal!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

What kind of camera did ya get?


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Great pics! I have a DSLR also and I absolutely love it. Pics are amazing.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

thank you all so much!

its a Rebel T1i


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm getting a Mark II as soon as my funds are where I want them...


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I wish I could afford a Mark II, this sucker was 500, but came with another lens and the camera case, so it was pretty cheap for what I got but was right on the edge of what I could afford.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I hear ya. I just sold my canon rebel xsi and one of my lenses to put towards my new baby. I have enough for the camera but I want to get a package with a lens or two..


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea, the lenses are everything, I want a fast focus lens but they are out of my reach right now.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what kind of camera??


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> what kind of camera??


See post #5


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

they cost allot I have a sony 16.1 pixel by carl zeiss and i have anouther camera i lost in my house steal have yet to find it its a sonya for got what kind thou both costed 97


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea its expensive, but well worth it for me, I can now take photos I am proud of of my daughter so I don't have to go pay for a photographer


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

Elliehanna said:


> yea its expensive, but well worth it for me, I can now take photos I am proud of of my daughter so I don't have to go pay for a photographer


you live 2 hours and 29 mins from me lol had to point that out and that camera takes good pics can you post more?


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

lol that isn't very far 

sure can, I havn't taken more because its just been to cold for me (yea I am a wimp lol)







[/url] Goren by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]


Goren by cowrunning, on Flickr







[/url] cropped smaller7881 by cowrunning, on Flickr[/IMG]

these are older ones I took, like 2 or so days before as I was learning more









here is an inside shot lol


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

aww he is cute and no its not that far maybe we have ran into each other we will never know and i know what you mean by cold its freazing right now i have slippers on to keep my feet warm this weather is crazy remeber it went up to the 70's less then 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea we will never know lol

yea I was hopeing to have an early spring but then we got this lol, not going to even hit 40 all this week, I wear a thick jacket in my house and pants, half the time I have shoes on just to keep my feet from freezing


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I forgot where I uploaded there, then I found them lol so here are 2 more photos, some of my favorites









this is my husband, just so ya all know lol


----------

